
Y2 Combinator - drm237
http://y2combinator.com/
======
edw519
If I apply to Y Combinator with my new start-up, Y3 Combinator, a start-up
that writes web apps for companies that help companies that help companies get
started, will we be in an endless loop?

~~~
umjames
It will be until the call stack overflows.

~~~
papersmith
Just voluntarily go bankrupt every time a new company is funded, so it's tail-
recursed.

------
brett
Last time: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16764>

------
ekanes
"copying the Y Combinator site without making silly mistakes."

Copying is great. Cost: cheap

Copying _and_ visually cloning something successful _while_ insulting the
original site _while_ quoting friends of the original site? Priceless.

Good grief. Do they think the kind of people they'll "catch" with this won't
figure it out?

~~~
mdemare
Very naive. Don't they know that Paul Graham has patented _all_ fixed point
combinators, not just the Y Combinator?

~~~
mixmax
Paul Graham doesn't sue - he just delivers an arc kick to his opponents

------
dkokelley
Couldn't get it to load, so I had to find Google's cached version.

The site was apparently created by <http://collison.ie/> which is by Patrick
Collison, who also is a part of auctomatic (Chief Bottlewasher, according to
their site) - a YC startup I believe.

So in the end this looks like a just-for-laughs project by a former YC goer.
(I don't know if these people are real or not, but did you notice their names?
Paul Blackwell, Trevor Graham.)

------
fleaflicker
Musta have been a slow friday afternoon.

------
gojomo
During the last bubble's proliferation of 'incubators' (circa 2000), I joked
with friends about starting 'Incubus', the incubator-incubator (and homage to
the Shatner Esperanto horror movie).

The next step would be 'In^3' ("Incubed"), the incubator-incubator-
incubator... and so forth.

------
ALee
Well, it doesn't have all the copycats just yet:

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incu...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/guide_to_seed_fund_incubators.php)

------
nirmal
Apparently they copied thumbnails of images to put in the flash scroller.

Pixelization is not pretty.

------
zitterbewegung
Shouldn't it be another type of combinator?

------
gscott
This must be satire.

~~~
yters
No it isn't. My startup, ReCurse, was accepted. We encourage our client's
competition to fragment into many meta-startups, which our client can then
acquire for next to nothing. So far we've been very successful and are taking
applicants.

~~~
stcredzero
What about Y^n Combinator? Y^n convinces our client's client's competition's
competition to spend time thinking about meta-startups, thus preventing them
from producing anything useful, which obviates the need for acquiring them in
the first place.

But this is only the precursor to Ackerman(Y) Combinator. But even thinking
about that one makes my head spin.

~~~
Leon
I have already begun development of BusyBeaver(Ackerman(Y)) Combinator.

I'm hoping to complete it sometime in the next lifetime of the universe.

------
sabat
A hollow voice says "plugh".

------
staticshock
"Y2 Combinator is a new kind of firm: a company that starts companies that
starts companies."

why don't people proofread shit?

